# Concussion=Out for 3 weeks



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

No helmet eh? Thats unfortunate. Ah the world of concussions... never a fun time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> No helmet eh? Thats unfortunate. Ah the world of concussions... never a fun time.


Nope, no helmet. Parents want me to get one, and I think its a good idea, especially since I am wanting to try some more park stuff. 

any recommendations for a decent helmet that is comfortable, decent looking, and not too expensive? one in brown would be best


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> That sucks man, heal up, take in some movies and in no time you will be back on the snow. Chances are you would have gotten the concussion even with a helmet. These happen from the brain slamming against the skull and a helmet won`t eliminate that kind of impact, just prevent trauma to the surface of the head.


so when would a helmet really come in useful/worth it on the hill? I don't hit rails, just some small ride-on boxes and the small little hill we have here doesn't have any rocks or anything. would it even be worth it to buy a helmet, or would it not protect me at all from this sort of impact?


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

where did you get this padded beenie?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought a (required) helmet when I took a snowboarding phys. ed class in college. I just picked the cheapest one they were selling, was around $40 with the school discount.

In contrast to Snowolf's experience, I found it totally comfortable. It's warm too, so lots of days I don't even have to wear another hat under it. For me, there's no reason at all not to wear one and I've slammed it on ice a few times - that would have been trouble without protection, no question.

So I recommend trying a couple in the store and if one is comfortable, just go for it. Guess it really depends on the person!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang man... that sucks. I had to live without snow for 2 weeks this season for a family reunion in asia. It's tough, but you get through it.

It just makes that first day back EXTRA special


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I def agree on this one wolfie is wrong, completely wrong. I would encourage everyone to wear a helmet whether you are riding trees, groomers, park, or your backyard. There really is not much of a reason not to wear one. I have had two close friends die in bike accidents because the didnt wear a helmet for the simple reason "oh its a pain i dont like the way they feel" i have also had quite a few people survive with limited injuries due to helmets, i know snow and asphalt are not that similar but the point is even if the helmet hurts your head like a mother fucker im pretty sure that would feel better then visiually seeing your brains next to you after eating off a rail. think of it this way if you were to let someone take a swing at your dome with a bat would you rather have a naked head, some fru fru pillow padding nonsense or a helmet on?


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

My first time on a box I fell off and smacked the ice HARD.
Had a little blood running down my cheek and was out of it (think minor concussion)
Right arm hurt during every shift on the drive home. (next day I couldn't move it... nurse said it was a minor dislocation) 

since then iv always worn one, and has helped.
I can see what Snowolf means in a bigger crash, but from personal experience I see a huge difference in small ones where my head skims/bounces/hits any thing harder then fresh pow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

So I think a helmet is a good idea, and as much as I hate the idea of wearing one, I can deal with it. I mean, it wasn't too bad having to wear a helmet skating or biking when my parents made me, and after hitting my head pretty good, I don't really wanna risk it again, especially hearing that another hit to the head and I may not be able to ride ever again.

Can anyone reccomend me a good helmet that is pretty cheap, and if possible, comes in brown to match my pants/jacket/boots? I don't really wanna spend more than about $65ish


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> I def agree on this one wolfie is wrong, completely wrong.


Nope. What he said is correct. He never says that helmets don't save lives (well he never says that they do, either...). He says that helmets DO IN FACT protect your head from the hard stuff it may hit during a fall (e.g. trees, rocks, ice, ...), i.e. the stuff that kills you if you hit them going fast enough. He also says that "a helmet will not ellimnate the chances of a concussion." And they won't if you're moving at a sufficient speed.

So to sum up, he said helmets will save your head from getting cracked open, but you'll still have a headache (concussion).


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

giro bad Lt. usually goes for cheap dont think its comes in brown though.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

markee said:


> Nope. What he said is correct. He never says that helmets don't save lives (well he never says that they do, either...). He says that helmets DO IN FACT protect your head from the hard stuff it may hit during a fall (e.g. trees, rocks, ice, ...), i.e. the stuff that kills you if you hit them going fast enough. He also says that "a helmet will not ellimnate the chances of a concussion." And they won't if you're moving at a sufficient speed.
> 
> So to sum up, he said helmets will save your head from getting cracked open, but you'll still have a headache (concussion).



eh i just like calling wolfie out.:dunno::laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually there's a good chance you would not have had a concussion from that hit, it just depends on a lot of factors, there's been studies done proving helmets can prevent concussions, of course its not certain.

Helmet foam cusions your head and absorbs impact so your head doesnt hit as hard, thus it doesn't rattle inside as hard.... now if you put an egg in a helmet and dropped it from a balcony, and then just dropped an egg from the same balcony, the egg in the helmet would have a chance to survive unbroken, the other egg is 100% guaranteed to be scrambled on impact.

Get a helmet...


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Blunt trauma, snow/object vs. head
Deceleration injury, rapid stop of head on snow etc.

Helment will help with both. 

I choose to where for sake of family I support.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Eh, been called out....:laugh:
> 
> Just to clarify my point here, I did not nor would I ever discourage helmet use. My point was and is that while offering some protection, they are not some talisman of invincibility. Many riders I know who have gotten helmets soon seem to think it is a licenses to ride completely recklessly. My point to original poster is that in a crash with as much force as he experienced, there is a good chance he would have still received a concussion since the concussion is the result of the brain slamming into the skull inside the head. The foam in the helmet helps slow the impact some, but not enough to prevent it if the sudden stop is severe enough.
> 
> ...


well wolf im thinking about strolling down that way to hood within the next three weeks maybe we can meet p and rock helmets together.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a cheap helmet at some sporting goods store for like 25 bucks. also, if you are looking for a padded beanie, look into rugby helemts. they are soft, padded, beanie-looking hats, and they must be comfy

sorry to hear about your head stuff bud. last march during spring football practice i sutained a concussion, got knocked unconcious and had a siezure. i couldnt even watch tv for like four days and coudlnt lift weights until june, and finally was cleared for full contact in early september...f-ing nightmere. hang in there tho, and in the meantime keep looking for helmets


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

AZred60 said:


> i got a cheap helmet at some sporting goods store for like 25 bucks. also, if you are looking for a padded beanie, look into rugby helemts. they are soft, padded, beanie-looking hats, and they must be comfy
> 
> sorry to hear about your head stuff bud. last march during spring football practice i sutained a concussion, got knocked unconcious and had a siezure. i couldnt even watch tv for like four days and coudlnt lift weights until june, and finally was cleared for full contact in early september...f-ing nightmere. hang in there tho, and in the meantime keep looking for helmets


Man, that sounds awful. Glad you're alright though. Mine obviously wasn't anywhere near that bad, just knocked me silly. I'll be looking for helmets, I kind of want to find a store that sells them near me so I can try them on


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

helmets are good.
they protect
the are warm
the are comfy (some of them)
and you can use them to hit mean skiers at the lift


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely a helmet...fixin brains is not like fixin bones and its a hell of a lot cheaper than a trip to ER for an eval. Other day riding 2 ft of dry pow in steep trees and ended up doing a head first turtle and slammed a buried stump or rock with my helmet.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah definatly go try them on, you will b glad you did. its like boots, what is comfy for one person doesnt mean it will be for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> Man, that sounds awful. Glad you're alright though. Mine obviously wasn't anywhere near that bad, just knocked me silly. I'll be looking for helmets, I kind of want to find a store that sells them near me so I can try them on


Accessories Helmets

They have some stuff in the 60 dollar range


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been riding for 2 years and never wore a helmet, have taken some nasty spill's but always came up on top. The past 2 times riding with my GF she's taken 2 bad head shots. I am considering starting to wear one.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Think of a helmet as the Juggernaut perk in Call of Duty: you can still get nailed, but you can take a lot more punishment


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that if you had been wearing a helmet, you would not have gotten as severe a concussion as you had. No helmet will protect you from all consussions, but they can turn the severe concussions (not wearing a helmet) into mild ones.

If you can find a snell certified helmet, buy it. Snell will only certify helmets that pass no more than 300G's from a fall onto the head. 300G's and above = severe concussion. 300G's and below = mild concussion.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i feel your pain. i just got a mild concussion yesterday, but my doc said just avoid "falling activities" for a few days so its not as bad as hat you're dealing with. i bought a helmet that same day though. wont be caught without one from now on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

thats unfortunate! i got my 1st concussion when i tried a jump and bamm on my head. no insurance and $3k later im wearing a helmet all the time. and yea its not a dorky helmet, it got earphones in it and i covered it with stickers from Skate Decals!, Get all of your cool Skateboarding, Snowboard, Surf, & X Games Stickers


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

latemp said:


> i feel your pain. i just got a mild concussion yesterday, but my doc said just avoid "falling activities" for a few days so its not as bad as hat you're dealing with. i bought a helmet that same day though. wont be caught without one from now on!


I think I only had a mild concussion, but I guess my mom freaked out and hyped everything up to the doctor so he thought it was more serious than it was in reality. I'm still going to try and stay off my board for at least another week or so


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> I think I only had a mild concussion, but I guess my mom freaked out and hyped everything up to the doctor so he thought it was more serious than it was in reality. I'm still going to try and stay off my board for at least another week or so


oh ok a mild one. i had a severe one, i dont remember really anything from that day. just bits and pieces. i was taken to the hospital because the clinic on the mountain said i had to go. i had to go through all these tests and everything in the hospital.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

haha the bsod. in football they have us take these tests called impact tests. you take it when you first arrive at a school to play to get your baseline score, then if they think you have a concussion you take it again and they compare the results. when i got one my mental capacity was like 40% of what it was before my concussion haha. scary shit. im back to normal now tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> Chances are you would have gotten the concussion even with a helmet. These happen from the brain slamming against the skull and a helmet won`t eliminate that kind of impact


Just to clarify this, while it is true that a helmet is designed to prevent exterior objects from impacting the head, the padding in the helmet can help absorb some of your momentum and help cut down on concussions (but, yes, it won't eliminate them).

You're right, the brain impacting the interior skull is the cause of a concussion. This happens because the brain is moving within your head, and when your head suddenly stops moving (because it hit the ground), the brain continues to move and slams into the skull. A cushioned helmet gives the head a bit more room to slow down; the foam can help slow both the skull and brain before the skull impacts the hard interior part of the helmet.

To picture this, imagine standing up while riding in a train car that is traveling 20 mi/hour. In this analogy, your body represents your brain. If the train were to crash into a thick wall (the ground, in this analogy), the train would instantly stop moving, but you would continue moving forward and slam into the interior of the train car (your skull). Now, imagine a piece of foam 100 feet thick is inserted between the train car and the wall, and replay the scenario. As the train car touches the foam, it begins to slow down gradually, allowing you to slow down with it. The foam prevents you from slamming into the wall because it allows for gradual slowing. Likewise, the foam in a helmet can prevent a concussion because it allows your both your head and brain to slow down gradually. Of course, if the train is going 200 mi/hour, the foam isn't that helpful. The same thing applies to your helmet; if the impact is hard enough, you'll get a concussion no matter what.


EDITED to change "wall of the train car" to "interior of the train car"


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> giro bad Lt. usually goes for cheap dont think its comes in brown though.


Giro makes great fucking helmets. Easton just bought them out and put all of their bike helmet technology in their hockey helmets and they are the best helmet on the market. I guess we are not talking hockey helmets on this thread so I'll shut my mouth now. I was going to buy the bad lieutenant but found my old helmet from a couple years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I get your anology, but actualy in your train crash scenario, the outside of the train car would covered in foam not the inside.


Re-read what I wrote, por favor:


JimmerJammerMrK said:


> If the train were to crash into a thick wall (the ground, in this analogy), the train would instantly stop moving, but you would continue moving forward and slam into the wall of the train car (your skull). Now, *imagine a piece of foam 100 feet thick is inserted between the train car and the wall*, and replay the scenario.


The wall, in this case, is the wall that the train is running into. I probably should have called the interior of the train car something else. I'll edit it in my previous post.








> I get your point and it is true that this exterior padding (1/2 to 1 inch in most helmets) will cushion the impact, but only by a little bit.


Of course that's true, but it can't be said that wearing a helmet won't help. I know you never really said that, but by saying that's not what a helmet is designed for you kind of implied it whether you meant to or not. Just trying to clarify that a good helmet will help prevent all types of head injuries; at the same time, people have to be aware that they are not invincible. 



> My point is that a lot of people have a false sense of security wearing a helmet.


Agreed.


By the way Snowolf, awesome waxing video. I never knew about the felt covered block as a finishing touch.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I gotta respectfully disagree with this statement by Wolf. The half inch ballistic foam is actually superior to many of the helmets available as far as concussions go. A *good* helmet is almost specifically designed to prevent concussions. Take a look at many of the latest in football helmets - most of the tech is designed to decelerate the head as gently as possible. Internal reduction in the amount of jarring the brain receives has been dropped by more than 50% since the 1950s. Don't buy a crappy helmet with some stiff or hard styrofoam inside it. You want to find a helmet that uses a gel or soft foam interior, that is designed to actually take a beating so your brain doesn't have to. Unfortunately, 99% of the snowboard/ski helmets I've seen are using helmet technology from the 1920s. 

I personally have not found a snowboard helmet that is even half as good as what's available to football players, and I promise that your head on a snowboard is potentially subject to at least the same forces that a football player's head is, and in many cases much more.

Like boots, I recommend ignoring the pricetag on the helmet and find the one with the absolute best protection.

All this said, especially since you wanna ride a lot of park, I would advice to wear a helmet. Even a crappy one will be better than none at all.




Snowolf said:


> It will protect you some for sure, but my point is that a helmet will not ellimnate the chances of a concussion. The best thing a helmet offers as protection is protecting your head from impact on hard ice, rocks, trees etc. The sort of thing that can crack your skull. I don`t wear a helmet because I cant stand the way they feel and I would rather just not snowboard than wear one. What I use is a padded beanie that has 1/2 inch balistic foam sewn into it. It offers acceptable protection form impact with ice or tree branches while I accept the added risk of rocks in my riding.
> 
> I would never ever discourage anyone from using a helmet, but I just wanted to point out that a helmet only marginally cushions the impact from ahead hit and it is your brain slamming into the inside of the skull that produces a concussion.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

RVM said:


> I gotta respectfully disagree with this statement by Wolf. The half inch ballistic foam is actually superior to many of the helmets available as far as concussions go. A *good* helmet is almost specifically designed to prevent concussions. Take a look at many of the latest in football helmets - most of the tech is designed to decelerate the head as gently as possible. Internal reduction in the amount of jarring the brain receives has been dropped by more than 50% since the 1950s. Don't buy a crappy helmet with some stiff or hard styrofoam inside it. You want to find a helmet that uses a gel or soft foam interior, that is designed to actually take a beating so your brain doesn't have to. Unfortunately, 99% of the snowboard/ski helmets I've seen are using helmet technology from the 1920s.
> 
> I personally have not found a snowboard helmet that is even half as good as what's available to football players, and I promise that your head on a snowboard is potentially subject to at least the same forces that a football player's head is, and in many cases much more.
> 
> ...


I have been both playing football and snowboarding for well over ten years. I own helmets designed for both sports, and have tried several others for both as well. The reason football helmets are designed with the softer foam, air (used for a precise fit), and gels, is because those helmets are designed to sustain multiple blows, day after day. As for snowboarding helmets, as least all the ones I have seen, they are modeled to protect in a similar way to bike helmets. They are desgined to protect from single hits. Snowboarding and biking helmets are made with a different kind of foam that doesn't resume its shape after compressing, unlike football helmets, which resume almost immediately. Football helmets are very advanced, especially the new revolutions and the dnas. The revolution is what I wear and was desgined completely by computer(these are the weird looking ones like peyton manning wears). The dnas use similar technology, but use a different pattern in the padding, and have this crazy gel stuff that regulates heat and helps with shocks. 

I have had three concussions of variable severeness from football. Two in high school and one in college. If you think that hits from snowboarding are at all close to those of football, then I encourage you to stand on the sidelines at a college game and you will feel the hits. There was a really cool article in maxim a while back about the g forces a player sustains in football, and it's pretty incredible.

There are four main types of football helmets that schools use nowadays. And the way that they pick the one for you, is almost always by fit, not protection. You are right to compare helmets to boots, in that you should not shop just for price. However, a higher price tag means almost nothing. Those cheap helmets have to pass the exact same inspections and regulations as the expensive ones, so what you really should be shopping for is fit. No two heads are shaped the same, just like feet. I have seen several people on this forum say that helmets are uncomfortable, and some will be for certain people, but the key to the highest level of protection is fit, so please keep this in mind.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I received a concussion and a hit that COULD have been, but was at the least very disorienting while snowboarding. As a safety, I NEVER got a concussion. And I hit hard, too. I don't know if snowboarding is a greater danger when it comes to headshots or not, but it sure has taken its toll on me. I always said that if I ever got 2 concussions I would stop playing football as the risk for later brain damage increases dramatically after 2. I only counted 1 1/2 so far snowboarding. :laugh:

I sure hope my helmet will help prevent SOME chance at further concussions. :dunno: That's why I bought it.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

totally. a helmet is desgined to help prevent concussions, but it will definatly not make you invincible. i'm a linebacker/lineman so im hittin heads every play haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> If you think that hits from snowboarding are at all close to those of football,


Hard to compare and depends completely on the circumstances. Just say no to blanket statements.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm just speaking in generalities. ok sure if someone is flying down the hill and goes head first into a tree, then ovbviously its different. but there is a reason football helmets and snowboarding helmets are made differently


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually, as regards football impacts, it's very easy to quantify the hits.

Helmet manufacturers test football helmets up to about 24mph, which is considered the maximum end for a head impact in professional, US-style football. If you catch a heel edge going down a mountain, already moving at 15mph, your head is going to be going a lot faster than 24mph, and I promise that impact on solid ice, or a rail, or a rock is going to be considerably harder than your typical football hit.

Regardless whether snowboarding/ski/bicycle helmets are designed for one impact or multiple impacts, the cushioning available in snowboard/ski/bicycle helmets is far, far under standard compared to what football players use. The gels and foams they use in the advanced football helmets are better, period, than the hard styrofoam typically seen in snowsports helmets.

I think you'd see far better statistics regarding head injuries while wearing helmets designed for snowsports if they were even half as advanced as football helmets.

I'd discuss other sports helmets but I'm not very familiar with them.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats interesting, i did not know that about how they tested them. i bet one reason that they havent put the same r and d into boarding helmets is because they dont get the big contracts with boarding helmets with schools and organizations that they do with football helmets. also in football you hit your head lots more frequently than in snowboarding. one thing that i dont believe they test with football helmets is helmet to helmet contact, as the helmets bounce off eachother pretty violently. this is what gave me my first concussion. in boarding, you arent hitting other people (hopefully), and so there isnt that factor


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> one thing that i dont believe they test with football helmets is helmet to helmet contact, as the helmets bounce off eachother pretty violently.


Did you see Clark's hit on McGahee in the game today? Nuts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you actually go see a doctor? Saying you have a concussion because you hit your head just doesn't sound right. You may(or worse), you may not, and seeing a doctor will allow them to schedule any other needed tests. If you really hit your head that hard you should really get checked out. They did a full Nerological work up to their satisfaction when I got creamed in the back of the head in a Martial Arts class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Bern helmets are really nice. I just got a bern baker and its awesome. low profile look, nice and comfortable and it has a built in visor thingy.


----------

